# 2016 Ford Explorer | 24" Strada Wheels Osso | AudioCityUsa



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

Our customer wanted different concave wheels for his 2016 Ford Explorer, and ended up getting a set of 24" Strada wheels Osso in a satin black finish. Rims and tire set up is 24x10 wrapped with 275-35-24 Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information. 
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/NoAvF7


__
https://flic.kr/p/NoAvF7
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/N7ujjq


__
https://flic.kr/p/N7ujjq
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/NoAvCm


__
https://flic.kr/p/NoAvCm
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MB8KG9


__
https://flic.kr/p/MB8KG9
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

